# Statt .php andere endung verpassen



## EuroCent (3. August 2007)

Folgende Frage:

Ich möchte gern das meine Endungen .php im Browser als beisp.: .fsh steht...

Wie muss ich da vorgehen damit ich nur die dateiendungen entwerte und daraus neue entstehen lasse...

Ist es dann auch möglich wenn jemand statt beispiel: index.fsh index.php schreibt das er dann eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt?

Ja Ja ich weiss ich könnt es auch gleich als fsh ab speichern nur stellt sich dann die frage ob dann auch der Webbrowser bzw. der Client weiss in welcher datei sich gerade php befindet!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen udn auskunft darüber geben!

Ich hoffe auch das es auch ohne ModRewrite oder so ähnlich funktioniert.

Danke euch


----------



## nepda (3. August 2007)

Das sollte mit dem Apache mod_rewrite funktionieren


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule (.*)\.fsh $1.php
RewriteRule (.*)\.php $1.fsh [R=404] # hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie das Syntax-technisch aussehen muss
```

So oder so ähnlich sollte das aussehen, das jetzt in die .htacces-Datei packen und fertig.

Auf modrewrite.de steht so was eigentlich ziemlich gut... ich bin aber zu müde 

*EDIT: *"Ich hoffe auch das es auch ohne ModRewrite oder so ähnlich funktioniert." *das hatte ich überlesen :-/ sorry*


----------



## andy1337 (3. August 2007)

Oder du machst in die .htaccess folgendes rein:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .fsh
```
mit diesem Code wird die Endung ".fsh" als PHP geparst.

mfg Andy

//edit: für weitere Fragen kannst du mich jeder Zeit in ICQ erreichen: 280826180 oder per e-Mail: freestyler666@hotmail.de


----------

